# Airport ATM ?



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I am thinking that I might need PHP in the airport.

1. Maybe customs will tax me on my laptop, phone ? I am also planning to bring my pyrex measuring cups, and maybe my favorite frying pan. I think Customs only takes PHP cash.

2. I need a taxi or trike to get to my hotel. How likely is a taxi to take VISA ?

So, does the airport have reliable ATM machine?
Or do I need to bring some PHP cash with me ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You shouldn't have any problems, there are several atm's plus banks where you can change your dollars to pesos. The exchange rate will be poor so don't change too much. You can pay for airport taxis at a desk inside, but are very expensive, grab will be outside. If you are going to a hotel try and choose one with a van pick-up.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

In the 4 years I lived in Manila and the 10+ years since then going to visit, I've only had Customs in Manila go through my bags once, and they were going through EVERYONE's bags, so I think they were looking for someone specific.
As long as your items aren't brand new, customs shouldn't charge you anything for bringing them into the country as you can show that they are used and for personal use (not for resale).

As Gary said, there are several ATMs there in the airport terminals, so you can get some pesos for the taxis. Ive never seen a taxi there take a credit card, so you'll need cash.
If you want to change USD to PHP, don't do it at the airport. Go to one of the malls and there are usually several money changers that will give you much closer to the bank rate than the ones at the airport.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I just talked with my bank.
They can get me PHP cash at a rate of 50 PHP to 1 USD + a $7.50 bank fee.
The bank fee is the same no matter how much PHP.
It takes 3 days to get the PHP cash.

The rate is not the best, but probably close enough.


----------



## Kalbo832 (7 mo ago)

You may want to look into opening a Charles Schwab bank account, they do not charge a foreign exchange fee, bank fee like some banks charge. At the end of the month they refund your ATM fees you were charged. Wells Fargo always charges me a foreign exchange fee, ATM fee plus the local ATM fee. Taking out 10,000 pesos aka 200 dollars they would charge me 15 to 25 dollars each time.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

despite what some have already said....if u arrive at manila airport you can hit a money changer outback for a small usd to php....save the large conversions for better rates. I think you are overthinking the whole thing. Enuff said


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The last time I arrived in 2010 at the airport and on the way out they had a couple of money changer booths.

The exchange rate today was 54 pesos to the dollar at my PNB bank.

I'd have some sort of monetary back beside the ATM machine, I've had my ATM card destroyed by the cashiers and also one of our Expats didn't get his ATM card back but luckily he used a banks ATM (attached to the bank) machine and was able to get it back.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

MCA: Here in USA, I always try to use a Bank's ATM machine - not only to avoid fees, but to avoid fraud like skimmer devices.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> MCA: Here in USA, I always try to use a Bank's ATM machine - not only to avoid fees, but to avoid fraud like skimmer devices.


The reason why I mentioned this was that one of our members was withdrawing from his own bank ATM and they gave him a hard time about retrieving his ATM card they weren't going to do it until he made some noise in order to get his card back and this was during operation hours.

Many of these banks you'll find are lacking staff and so there are many customers waiting, you have a number but somebody special or deemed special or privileged will go before you, they also could be finishing up a loan or? Lol... get ready for that and it's still a paper-based society, and nothing like the US when visiting the bank, you'll get a number and sit and wait, if there's seating in the bank, if not standing room only.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Howard_Z said:


> I am thinking that I might need PHP in the airport.
> 
> 1. Maybe customs will tax me on my laptop, phone ? I am also planning to bring my pyrex measuring cups, and maybe my favorite frying pan. I think Customs only takes PHP cash.
> 
> ...


I mentioned this before Howard, If I go to Europe, Asia, US and some left field destinations I buy the currency at the best rate in Australia available but the bank is usually the most convenient and order online/buy but have to front up with I.D. to collect the foreign currency.
Coming back and forward here 20 or 30 times I always take 8 to 9K Pesos back to OZ so I have the appropriate currency for visa extensions at the airport with my next visit, cash for the taxi or Uber operator, something to eat in the airport if I'm hungry etc. Hotel for one or 3 days I book online as that's cheaper than going direct and always get a "welcome back sir" as I have a preferred hotel.

Taxes and duties? I have had my belongings searched a few times in PH. and other countries and never a problem as they are my personal belongings but I'm sure if I had a couple of new iPhones and new Macbook pro they would hit me,,,,, Pyrex measuring jugs and a frypan? For a visit?
Taxes and duties? We sent a 20ft shipping container here with maybe 40/50K AU here in my better halves name 3 years ago and his limit was far lower as a returning Filipino citizen,,,, like PHP 250K or AU 6K. Not OFW. I think the Duterte government stamped out the corruption at the ports but I'm not supposed to talk politics.
Atm's work fine until they don't give you money but deduct from your account. Another story.

As another member (Lefties) suggested? You are overthinking. And as I say? Come first and taste the flavours and see if you like. The Philippines is a very acquired taste and you love it or hate it and then bitch later.

Bring your cash, no problems then, book you first nights stay and enjoy.

OMO,

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Dten Cfive (8 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> I am thinking that I might need PHP in the airport.
> 
> 1. Maybe customs will tax me on my laptop, phone ? I am also planning to bring my pyrex measuring cups, and maybe my favorite frying pan. I think Customs only takes PHP cash.
> 
> ...


Get cash from the ATM or the exchange booth. Just like anywhere else in the world. Have you ever traveled anywhere before?


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I traveled to Israel a few times over the decades.
Everyone in Israel wants US dollars - they save them because their currency inflates faster than USD.
Every restaurant and cafe takes US dollars - they prefer it and give a good exchange rate.
I recall bringing lots of $5 bills.
I did use an ATM at a bank in Israel, many years ago - worked fine.

But...Philippines is different.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Howard, you are correct, the Philippines is very different and as said earlier can be an acquired taste, you love it or you hate it. Come and taste the culture.

Lefties already mentioned you can exchange US dollars outside the airport with money changers but not inside, I mentioned also to simply go to your bank or money changer in the states and get the best rates for Pesos and bring under PHP10K in small denominations and you will spend it. Book and prepay for your hotel online and save Pesos.

I always order the local currency for the country I visit well before I leave Australia and can be done online or telephone banking and simply pick up once your order is at the bank. Or pay more and use your credit or bebit cars in the Airport when you arrive, each to their own.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's very difficult to get small denominations from your bank, try and find a taxi driver who can change large notes for a foreigner, not going to happen. Also nobody wants small foreign currency. You will struggle to change $5 at the money changer and may be offered a smaller rate.
If we have a few pesos from when we left the Philippines great, you used to need a 100peos for the trolley at the airport but now they are free we just hit the atm for 5-10k on the way out so we have some snack/travel money. Hotel if needed would have been pre-booked and we would try to pick one with an airport pickup. It makes it much easier to get you head together and a shower for the first night. Your head is much clearer the next morning after a good nights sleep.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I traveled to Israel a few times over the decades.
> Everyone in Israel wants US dollars - they save them because their currency inflates faster than USD.
> Every restaurant and cafe takes US dollars - they prefer it and give a good exchange rate.
> I recall bringing lots of $5 bills.
> ...


Howard, I assume that given all your planning to travel to the Philippines that you are fully vaccinated including booster.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Howard, I assume that given all your planning to travel to the Philippines that you are fully vaccinated including booster.


_vaccine_ against diphtheria, _tetanus_ and _whooping cough, hepatitis, typhoid, etc... Good point Gary._


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> _vaccine_ against diphtheria, _tetanus_ and _whooping cough, hepatitis, typhoid, etc... Good point Gary._


The killer would be covid, no covid vaccination no entry.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I am going to get PHP from my Bank in the USA.
Not the best rate, but I will not need to convert money at the airport.
I am just not sure how much PHP to bring.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I am going to get PHP from my Bank in the USA.
> Not the best rate, but I will not need to convert money at the airport.
> I am just not sure how much PHP to bring.


You just need enough to find your feet Taxis, a couple of meals. 5k pesos should be plenty.


----------

